# New FW Goodies: Vulkan, new Tyranids and Knight!



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Saw this in my inbox just now:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Events/40kod14.html

Vulkan £55 










Cerastus Knight Castigator:yahoo: £170 :scare:










Dimachaeron £85











Gal Vorbak £45










2nd edition IA 4 £36


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Love them all except for Vulkan. Probably the poorest of the series so far.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't think Vulcan is that bad, but the Gal Vorbak sure is welcome!!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

thats one scary ass tyranid


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm very happy with the knight. It does look like they might make the weapons interchangable, as this one is a combination of the earlier ones shown at FW open day, (there the one with the big guns had a chainfist and the sword was attached to a flamer wielding knight).


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

woow everything extra fine! I wish i had the money for those gal-vorbak..


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh damn! Nice!


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope that Nid will be a LoW option, because I'd want a cool LoW without totally killing my wallet. It is nice and cool, like everything else above, but I think Vulkan is the best looking of the lot.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

not very keen on the Tyranid thing, its both a bit samey and "lets do weird shit nobody has done" , the twin scything claws ???why? pointy head armour??does it head butt? and chest mouth? just looks awkward on a mini that spindly.

i have to say im really starting to get a little bored of the Nids "look" i get that they share biology etc etc, but lately im just bored with how similar they all look, they are starting to get a bit mr potatoe head, you know how you start with a body and just slap different parts on to create a different look but essentially its still a potatoe with arms, legs and a face, well nids are starting to feel a bit like that for me.

anyway the rest of the stuff i like, the knight is mint,but should have been plastic


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

might pick up a squad of those gal vorbak, the first heretic was the best.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

The Nid one looks awful, legs too skinny, the hood looks out of character and the skull has no unique personality. Just goes to show that if FW ever makes something that isn't Marines they'll half-half-ass it.

The rest of it I have no comment on, as it's all power armoured copypasta, couldn't tell if it's good.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

You missed the book and prices.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> You missed the book and prices.


Quite right, added them, thanks.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I guess you have to be a nid player to be excited over a new nid model. 

If nothing else, it'll be an interesting basis for a Hive Tyrant conversion. Thorax weapons.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Well that Knight is my favourite one yet. I like Vulkan too. He looks from the base like he's going to fit together with another. Not sure who though. Maybe Curze?


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Asamodai said:


> I like Vulkan too. He looks from the base like he's going to fit together with another. Not sure who though. Maybe Curze?


I like the models too, Vulkan, the Possessed (at least thats what they look like) and the Knight looks cool, the Nid.... meh, as said already, doesn't look right. As for the 2nd model on Vulkan's base, I don't know who it'd be, but I don't think it'll be Curze, there's too much awesome possibility for a Corvax vs Curze dual model duel thing. Lightning claws UUURRRRVREEEYYYYY WWWHHHUUUURRRR


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm hoping Argel Tal gets a model.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Worldkiller said:


> I'm hoping Argel Tal gets a model.


I think that that's going to happen when the calth book is released.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

whittsy said:


> I like the models too, Vulkan, the Possessed (at least thats what they look like) and the Knight looks cool, the Nid.... meh, as said already, doesn't look right. As for the 2nd model on Vulkan's base, I don't know who it'd be, but I don't think it'll be Curze, there's too much awesome possibility for a Corvax vs Curze dual model duel thing. Lightning claws UUURRRRVREEEYYYYY WWWHHHUUUURRRR


True, my thinking though was that Curze is the only one left from the second book and didn't Curze kidnap Vulkan after Isstvan?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Love them all except for Vulkan. Probably the poorest of the series so far.


What are you nuts, that looks fantastic, and I love the pose for the beat down about to happen. Honestly the Imperial Armor book needs work. Seriously how many time are we going to revisit that roject, let ie rest already. No one likes Nids anyway.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> What are you nuts, that looks fantastic.


No, it looks like the worst primarch yet. That's the beauty of having my own opinion. It means I'm able to decide what's good, or not, all by my self.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> No, it looks like the worst primarch yet. That's the beauty of having my own opinion. It means I'm able to decide what's good, or not, all by my self.


very true, the best thing about opinions is they can never be wrong, no matter what anyone else thinks your mind is your own and as such can never be wrong,opinions are not facts,they are just what your feel and think about something,they are emotional judgements based on the information gathered and can be both rational and irrational but always right.


though in this case you are tripping


----------

